# electric motor



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

A friend called yesterday and asked if i was still looking for a motor. I told him I was. He said he found me one. He said it was 6 hp 110 or 220 reversible rotation. He dropped it off this morning. It works great. Now I think I can build a bigger dust collector. It's .gmcooternice to have good friends


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

You are not going to find any true 6 HP motor that will run on 110 V!
Tom


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*motor*

Why wouldn't it be a true 6hp? That's what it says on the tag. It is definitely 110 or 220 because the diagram to change it is on the plate. The guy I got it from said it was wired 220 but when I plugged it into 220 it tripped the breaker. I plugged it into 110 and it runs good. gmcooter


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How many amps does it pull? That would be the fastest way to tell its real hp.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

HP/Amps chart:

http://www.elec-toolbox.com/usefulinfo/flamtrcharts.htm#AC Single Phase Motors


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*motor*

Alchymist here are the pictures of the plate that you requested. gmcooter


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't see where it claims 6hp on the tag. A 6hp motor just doesn't run on a standard 110 circuit.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

From what I can make of it,

It's a 2HP motor and draws 23 amps @ 115V

The 60 would be 60Hz. The standard frequency of electric current.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*motor*

I rewired it for 220. It was on 110 when I got it. It was also reversiable rotation. I changed that to. It was cw and needed ccw for the dust collector I'm building. gmcooter


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*motor*

I forgot to ask how do you caluate the hp by the amps? gmcooter


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

gmcooter said:


> I forgot to ask how do you caluate the hp by the amps? gmcooter


In basic terms, motor HP is calculated by multiplying amperage by voltage. This gives you a number in Watts. 

1 horsepower is equal to about 750 watts. 

So a motor drawing 10 amps at 120v has 1200 watts or just over 1.5HP. 

That's in a perfect world. To be accurate, you'd need to factor in the motors efficiency.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The L3605M is the model number of the motor. It is a 2 hp motor.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a 2 HP motor mate. The plate might claim its a 6hp max horsepower, but even if it is spooling out 6 HP its only doing that for a fraction of a second. Its a pretty common tactic for manufacturers to put the burst max on the tag to make it look bigger. See it on shop VAC's all the time. And routers.

A good rule of thumb to calculate horsepower is on 120 a 1hp motor generally pulls 10 amps, on 220 its 5 amps. Not dead on obviously, but its close enough


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*whos say's it's 6 HP?*

With internal combustion engines, a good one will get 1 HP per cu in, pump gas, carbureted.

A electric motor will produce 1 HP on 120 v drawing about 12 amps, at least that's how mine are rated.
If you take the 23 AMps at 115 V, that 12.5 AMPs per HP. Raise the voltage 5 vots to 120 and you'll draw about 12 AMPs. 

There is no way to get 6HP from a motor running on 120 volts.

The "2" in this photo above the voltage ratings is probably the HP rating:


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*motor*

I made a mistake as to what the plate said. I thought that is where the guy got that it was a 6hp. I was not not lying or bragging as to it being a 6 hp. It wasn't the first time i was wrong and it will not be the last. I was not sure and was trying to find out for sure. It is still a good motor and will do what i want it for. I may be wrong about that also.gmcooter


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*motor*

By the way Sawdust Creator seemed up set because I said the plate said 6hp. Sorry I was mistaken. Hope there are no hard feelings. gmcooter


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

The previous posts steered you right - 2 HP. The reason it ran on 120 volts is that you started it no load, so it was probably on the edge but didn't trip the 20 amp breaker. Had it been under load, it would have tripped.

Here's the motor HP chart, check the arrow - your motor fits .....


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> In basic terms, motor HP is calculated by multiplying amperage by voltage. This gives you a number in Watts.
> 
> 1 horsepower is equal to about 750 watts.
> 
> ...


Yep, nailed it. Might add that the motor's design can skew the results. There are a lot of 1/4 HP motors out there that draw about 5-6 amps, which should figure out to a 3/4 or 1 HP theoretically. It's in the design, and I have observed 1/4 HP motors that draw this weather no load or full load, it doesn't vary even an amp. I have yet to see a motor that didn't draw some amount over the theoretical power that it's rating implies. Add in worn bearings and the current goes up. A brand new motor will draw more power than a slightly used one, a heavily used one will also draw more as the bearings wear.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would guess that this 2 is your hp rating.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I understand it a lot better now. I went by the wiring diagram and switched it to 220.gmcooter


----------

